# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  WBTB help

## zeldafreak

I think that i will try to do a WBTB technique for the first time tonight do you have any sugestions or tips for a first time try?

----------


## hgld1234

Don't stay up too long. Basically, if you have ever woken up before, gone to the loo, and fall asleep immeadatly afterwards, you will need to stay up longer. Woken up, gone to the loo, then tossed and turned? Probably need to stay in bed. Woken up gone to the loo, and fall asleep after a few minutes, perfect. Also, be prepared to be tossing and turning for the first few WBTBs. That's what happened to me.

People say that stay up shorter to MILD and longer to WILD.

----------


## mattbrox

For me I don't even need to get up. I just sit there and think about LDing / RCing while going to sleep. Pretty much everything that I think about in these few minutes gets put into my dreams. I had my first brief LD on my first WBTB attempt. I had an alarm set for 6 hours after I went to sleep. Hope that helped  :smiley:

----------


## DreamQueen

Activate your memory as much as possible. Think about what day of the week it is, what you did yesterday, and what your plans are for tomorrow.

When you go back to bed resist the urge to be mentally lazy by letting your mind wander or by going to sleep too quickly. Stay focused.

I stay up for about 20 minutes on a WBTB after sleeping approx 5 hours then practise MILD. I now have 100% hit rate for getting lucid.

Good luck!

----------


## dc0322

Thanks to all for the suggestions, I spotted this thread bc I'm trying my first one tonight! I hope it goes well  :Shades wink: 

zeldafreak - How did it work out for you? Any other things you tried or would suggest?

Sweet Dreams!

-DC

----------


## WarBenifit156

Here's what I do for WBTB's, most of them were by accident. But here's what I do. I drink a lot of water before bed. About half a glass. Then when I wake up I write my dream down, goto the bathroom, do a couple of reality checks, and do some mantra's while dreaming. Such as "I will do a reality check, I will do a reality check, I will do a reality check, etc." Some say WBTB's give an increase of doing a reality check while asleep by about 60% and I think that's absolutely true.

----------


## thomulf

good luck! everything I've done is DILD, it looks pretty random but im sure that by now I grab every hint of dreaming during dreams.

----------


## mikeac

I have cut down my WBTBs to about five minutes.  :tongue2: 
Drink lots of water or apple juice before bed, and you'll probably wake up after your 2nd/3rd REM period.  Go to the bathroom, drink more water/apple juice, jot down a few notes on any dreams, and go back to bed to WILD.  It helps if you have dim lighting, because light affects the melatonin in your body, and can keep you from sleeping.  I don't use alarms because they startle me awake.

----------


## rkenning

thanks dreamqueen bout that stimulate your memory comment ill try that tonight

----------


## vmenge

> Activate your memory as much as possible. Think about what day of the week it is, what you did yesterday, and what your plans are for tomorrow.
> 
> When you go back to bed resist the urge to be mentally lazy by letting your mind wander or by going to sleep too quickly. Stay focused.
> 
> I stay up for about 20 minutes on a WBTB after sleeping approx 5 hours then practise MILD. I now have 100% hit rate for getting lucid.
> 
> Good luck!



Seems simple enough. Going to give it a try... hope it works  ::D:

----------

